# 3 Weeks to include France, Netherlands, Belgium and Germany.



## davidod

I am planning a 3 week trip circular (sort of) in September that starts and ends in Cherbourg. 

The initial plan is to head for Rouen and then north towards Bruges. After that head over towards Antwerp and northwards again to Amsterdam. Then turn south again towards Eindhoven, on to Liege and then taking the general route of the A27 (Belgium)/A60 (Germany) head across Germany via Saarbrücken and on across the border again to Strasbourg.

After Strasbourg the route takes us towards Paris via Châlons-en-Champagne and Rheims. After Paris it's the long journey back to Cherbourg.

I am wondering if anyone can offer some wise words on the choice of route and I would really appreciate any suggestions of some "must take-ins" along the way, any special stop-overs en route. In general any comments on any aspect; good or bad would be welcome.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Sounds like quite a good route.

You could maybe consider The Mosel valley from Koblenz to Trier followed by Luxembourg instead of going down to Strasbourg.

Lots of information on the Mosel on this site. It's a very pretty and easy part of Germany in a motorhome.

Wherever you decide to go enjoy it.

Good luck.


----------



## rod_vw

Whilst in The Netherlands you may like to catch the ten yearly Dutch horticultural festival. Details here http://www.floriade.com/

Rod


----------



## davidod

Thanks for those suggestions. I'll have a look at both and see what they might do.


----------



## Scattycat

All that in 3 weeks? I take it you won't be stopping for lunch or taking photos then :lol:


----------



## tonyt

If you haven't already done so, work out the total mileage for your planned trip and divide by 21 = average miles per day and divide that by 45 = very rough number of hours driving every day.

Some are happy clocking up the miles but even without working out the numbers, for me that would be just too much driving.

Less is more. Cut out some destinations and do them next time.

But whatever you decide - enjoy.


----------



## joedenise

We also think it is far too much to do in 3 weeks. We spent that long in Champagne a couple of years ago and still didn't cover the whole region. Most days less than 15 minutes driving, absolutely brilliant and our best holiday so far.

Joe & Denise


----------



## adonisito

Sounds a very pleasant route, too much for 3 weeks though. If I were you I would double check distances, road types, and how you like to spend the day. It has always suited us to drive only in the morning. When we stop for lunch, that's it, unless of course the aire/spot is unsuitable. We also have a mid morning coffee, and we stop for cake, and a baguette and...... :lol: 

Having said that our routine is not for everyone, whatever you do have fun.


----------



## aldra

I tend to agree davidod

A lot of driving and not a lot of holiday time or time to explore

Maybe have a loose route and if you really are enjoying somewhere save the rest for next time

But in the end whatever gives you a memorable holiday

Aldra


----------



## satco

well , possibly LESS is MORE.
I`d rather reduce travel-plan to a certain region of nw.europe.
Why not doing a BE-NE-LUX route ommitting Germany.

Or another good choice might be to take the ferry to esbjerg(Denmark) and follow the northsea coast south-west bound towards calais. only 3 to 4 stops in Germany , e.g. Husum , Cuxhaven , Wilhelmshaven , then into Netherlands (the long bridge is a must...)

my regards
Jan


----------



## davidod

What a landslide saying tooo much driving. Can't argue with that.

What brought it on was the wish to check out Amsterdam and then to come back by an alternative route. Autoroute is giving the distance to Amsterdam as just over 500 miles with the total distance as 1,400 miles. 

I suppose I need to have another look at the whole thing.

Still open to suggestions then; even more so.


----------



## A37

How about UK, Champagne region, Strasbourg, Amsterdam, UK, with multiple stopovers along the way?

Trip would be just over 1000 miles and so much to see..


----------



## davidod

Thanks for that detail. That seems like a load of places to check out. Any chance of a list that might tally up with your route?


----------



## Stanner

satco said:


> Or another good choice might be to take the ferry to esbjerg(Denmark)


Only problem with that and with the other suggestion starting and finishing in Calais is that Davidod is based in central Ireland and is intending to catch the direct ferry to France.

Personally I would see if Stena do a through fare Ireland to Hook-of-Holland and start and finish there to do Benelux & Germany, but that might not be an option if David has already booked.


----------



## davidod

To answer Stanner. 

You're correct. Our only connection with France is through Cherbourg, and yes it's already booked - last October. Got the best rate.


----------



## Stanner

davidod said:


> To answer Stanner.
> 
> You're correct. Our only connection with France is through Cherbourg, and yes it's already booked - last October. Got the best rate.


So revised routes to from Cherbourg then folks.

Hmmmmm.... Given that start point I think I'd head south and west, not north and east, but perhaps you've already been that way.


----------



## satco

@ stanner 

well , I wasn`t aware of the starting area is Ireland.

@ davidod

please forget my suggestions as I was thinking of dover-calais connection. but nevertheless the north-south is as nice one as well  

regards
Jan


----------



## davidod

Been most directions at one time or another. We haven't done Netherlands at all, and the last time we did Strasbourg time was short. Rheims and the Champagne area are on the route but we actually spent two weeks there about 10 years ago so we won't really need that much additional time there.


----------



## Stanner

satco said:


> @ stanner
> 
> well , I wasn`t aware of the starting area is Ireland.


It's shown as his location in the info panel.............



> Location: Co. Meath Ireland


----------



## Boff

Hi,

just my thoughts:



davidod said:


> What brought it on was the wish to check out Amsterdam and then to come back by an alternative route.


If you restrict your Amsterdam visit to the absolutely not-to-be-missed things, then you are already fully busy for at least 3-4 days. Considering that you would have to travel about 800 km from Cherbourg just to get there, and that Netherlands is not the most MH-friendly country (I live in NL for almost 9 years now, I can judge that), I would rather recommend to skip Amsterdam this time and do it later via an airplane/hotel trip.

Maybe you should restrict yourself to Belgium and Luxembourg? There is more than enough to see and do for three weeks.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## davidod

Boff said:


> I would rather recommend to skip Amsterdam this time and do it later via an airplane/hotel trip.
> 
> Gerhard


There's a lot of sense in that Gerhard. I'll give it serious thought. You could have a very enjoyable long weekend and it needn't cost the earth if you select the right airfare.

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

We came for one day in Ypres - been here five days and still not finished ! Consider.

If you are going to Liege, don't look for it on any road signs - for reasons best known to themselves, Belgians call it Luik.

Agreed that you're probably trying to pack a bit too much into one trip. If it is October, then leave out the northern loop.


----------



## Boff

ThursdaysChild said:


> If you are going to Liege, don't look for it on any road signs - for reasons best known to themselves, Belgians call it Luik.


Only the Flemish (Dutch-speaking) Belgians call it Luik, for Wallons (French-speaking Belgians) it is still Liège. And for the German-speaking minority in Belgium it is Lüttich. :wink:

Different names for the same place is a common problem for the tourist travelling Belgium, especially - but not only - close to the border between the two regions. A few examples are Leuven/Louvain, Tongeren/Tongres, Antwerpen/Anvers, Kortrijk/Courtrais. But this is part of the fun when travelling Belgium. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: After a few Belgian _Trappist_ beers, it does not matter anyway, anymore ...


----------



## Stanner

Boff said:


> A few examples are Leuven/Louvain, Tongeren/Tongres, Antwerpen/Anvers, Kortrijk/Courtrais. But this is part of the fun when travelling Belgium. :wink:


Those I can handle it's the ones like Mons - Bergen and Lille (not even in Belgium) - Rijsel that make it difficult.



> P.S: After a few Belgian _Trappist_ beers, it does not matter anyway, anymore ...


Of course not, more than one and you shouldn't be driving anywhere let alone trying to puzzle out road signs.


----------



## davidod

So the mind is made up. Amsterdam is going to be a city break, and I'll put together a trip that might skirt in to The Netherlands. 

Thanks to all for the good advice.


----------

